# Toys!



## BlackPoodleMom (Jul 15, 2011)

My two poodles wont even begin to play with any dog toys!..they are 6 yrs old and is it too late to try to teach them to fetch?? Poodles are so smart.. so i bet I could teach them to "like toys...balls... etc" Any ideas?? They LOVE to chew on sterile bones---and I even add a little cheese inside them. They HATE peanut butter....have you EVER met a dog who doesnt like peanut butter?! haha:act-up:


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi, and welcome!

Of course it's not too late. Have you tried clicker training? That would be my go-to method for changing a dog's mind about toys.

There are some wonderful online resource, both articles and video, on clicker training. Try Dog Star Daily or search on Youtube for Kikopup's training videos.

Good luck!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

BlackPoodleMom--
I have the same "issue" with my nearly-six-year-old rescue. I don't know if he had toys in his prior home (he's a retired stud dog), so he shows zero interest. I have at least a hundred toys in baskets throughout the house and my other two play with them all the time. Very loudly. I'm hoping Merlin figures it out from watching (and listening) to them!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

My Aussie did not like toys either except for his lamb man and that was his doll to cuddle to. If I threw a ball he would fetch it 3 times and only to please me. He just did not see the point in it. Aussies are suppose to love frisbees. Not Zack. He had a great breeder and we gave him all sorts of toys throughout his life just in case we found that perfect toy he would go for. No sale. I always ended giving the toys away. He loved playing tag so that is what we would do. He also loved long walks. You just have to adapt to the dog's personality.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

In a weird alignment of the stars, two of the dog blogs I subscribe to have posts about tugging. I especially like the idea of "being the bunny" :smile:.

Smooth Sailin' Agility: What Is A Tug Toy???

Reactive Champion: Denise Fenzi Seminar: Be the Bunny


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree with CT girl- so dogs couldn't care less about toys but have other activities that they love. My old lab didn't care about toys but loved to do other things. Jasper loves toys, but typically only if I play with him. He won't usually play with a toy unless it's interactive (or dispenses treats). He's absolutely ball obsessed.

And no, you are not alone. Jasper doesn't see the point of peanut butter either.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My last spoo only liked tennis balls- that's it. She tore any other toy to shreds if given the chance. My current puppy loves her toys and throws them around playing with them if I am not in the mood. If I won't play with one, she drops it and goes to get another one to see if I am more interested in the new one. LOL.

I think some dogs just aren't toy dogs. You can still train yours to play, though. Once trained, they may find they thoroughly enjoy it!


----------

